

Google Shows Off Glass in New Video, Puts Out Call for New Buyers - mdzeng
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2415620,00.asp

======
pauliewalnuts
Can someone explain to me the appeal of Glass? Technologically, it's a
predictive evolution: cameras, visual overlays, GPS units are smaller and more
efficient. They've been fit into mobile devices for sometime, why don't we
wear them instead?

I'm sure this has broader application than endless POV pictures, which is
probably why they're kicking off the "If I Had Glass" campaign.

~~~
taproot
Augmented reality is the huge one (think virtual billboards), I'm sure there
will be more so obvious in hindsight ideas that come along too.

------
ibudiallo
Siri was amazing in the commercials so I don't won't to be overly excited.
However it looks like one of the requirements for the glass is to have an
amazing day to day life.

~~~
saraid216
> However it looks like one of the requirements for the glass is to have an
> amazing day to day life.

Not really. Glass differentiates from Siri mostly by being available and ready
for usage without hands. Any use case you can come up with for Siri now, I'd
expect Glass could handle with about the same level of quality. Or lack
thereof.

Which makes it pretty much useless for me.

------
bertomartin
Imagine what happens when they integrate glass with their upcoming x-phone.
Win!

------
islon
as someone who will soon move to a foreign country the "say delicious in thai"
was really nice!

